# Stereotypes of Your State (Or Country/Territory)



## Bastle (Dec 29, 2013)

Ye'haw cowboys, rednecks, horse drawn wagons. What is electricity? dog gone technology


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

Bad drivers
Old people


----------



## Carnau (Dec 29, 2013)

We have the biggest ego out of all the other states.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Beer
More beer
Drunks
Cheese.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you seen Die Antwoord? Yeah people like that exist here.


----------



## MEEHOO (Dec 29, 2013)

Kilts 
Ginger hair
Booze
Pies
Sheep


----------



## Bastle (Dec 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> Beer
> More beer
> Drunks
> Cheese.


Is it Wisconsin?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 29, 2013)

Ginger people wearing kilts eating haggis, with a bagpipe playing in the background.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 29, 2013)

Braai
Beer
VW minibuses
Slow Internet
Potholes
and people who classify themselves as boere (farmers) even though they never worked on a farm in their life.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2013)

Uneducated coal miners


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Grimeslave said:


> Is it Wisconsin?


Indeed it is...


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Posh people who hang up British Bunting for the Jubilee, before returning home to turn up the central heating, boil a kettle for Tea and relax with a marmite crumpet.

This is actually true for a lot of people in my immediate area. x3


----------



## Antronach (Dec 29, 2013)

Hot weather, old people and college students.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 29, 2013)

We spend a ~little~ too much time with our sheep. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Beer, bombs, n' beatings~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2013)

Of Finns, us savolaiset are known for our sarcasm, stubborness and about-so answers.
I guess that's a stereotype.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 29, 2013)

uncivilized
camels
terrorists
fancy garbs
thick beards
ignorance,excessive close mindedness
witchcraft
misogyny
nothing but deserts
hatred of westerners

not all entirely untrue, mind you!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 29, 2013)

Ugly
Machismo
Chinese
Italian
Psycho
Disease
Aggression
Strange/odd
Drugs
Bug up the ass drivers

others.... can't think of right now.



Maybe just my neighborhood....


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 29, 2013)

Washington? Mostly stoners, hipsters, and coffee drinking elitist pricks. Not too far off the mark though, considering that I'm one and a half of those things! (I love coffee)

edit: derp, I keep forgetting I don't live there anymore. I don't know anything about oregon stereotypes in general, but I know that portland is the hipster capital of the world!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

Matt Conner said:


> edit: derp, I keep forgetting I don't live there anymore. I don't know anything about *oregon stereotypes* in general, but I know that portland is the hipster capital of the world!




uhm....

Trees?


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> uhm....
> 
> Trees?



True, we like our trees. But also full of hipsters on bikes, liberals, and complaining about rain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> True, we like our trees. But also full of hipsters on bikes, liberals, and complaining about rain.



Also cannabis and nudists?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Also cannabis and nudists?



I THINK that's Colorado


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I THINK that's Colorado



Having checked I mistook Oregon for Washington, sorry.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 29, 2013)

Lazy fat-asses. (Which I am not one)


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Having checked I mistook Oregon for Washington, sorry.



Don't worry. I swear people think we're both the same state.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

Everything we have is stolen.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 29, 2013)

West Virginia's tend to be inbreds, toothless hicks, and obesity.

I don't know what Colorado's are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Don't worry. I swear people think we're both the same state.



Washegon.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Everything we have is stolen.


Sounds like Liverpool


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Sounds like Liverpool



Pawn shops are like an eBay of stolen stuff. Ha


----------



## Golden (Dec 29, 2013)

Of Country:
-Everyone knows each other
-Beer
-Bagged milk
-Live in a cabin
-Bacon

Of Province (Hard mode):
-Out of touch with the country
-Everyone from the same city
-Everyone works in a factory
-Rude as hell
-Poorly organized and governed


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 29, 2013)

oh fuck I have to guess that province

is it... alberta?


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Golden said:


> Of Province (Hard mode):
> -Out of touch with the country
> -Everyone from the same city
> -Everyone works in a factory
> ...


Quebec?


----------



## Golden (Dec 29, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> oh fuck I have to guess that province
> 
> is it... alberta?



Not Quite



Percy said:


> Quebec?



Close


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 29, 2013)

California: Retarded liberals.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 29, 2013)

Slack-jawed yokels playing politics.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Dec 29, 2013)

Texas (don't even know where to begin):

Everyone owns a gun
Everyone rides horses and lives on ranches (hillbillies and cowboys)
Everyone is a conservative extremist
All Texans have an accent 
It's a desert
Everyone has a pickup truck

(insert dozens of other stereotypes)


----------



## Zerig (Dec 29, 2013)

Guidos 
Dirty factories 
Bad drivers
Being that one state everyone hates just because


----------



## Conker (Dec 29, 2013)

Beer
Booze
Cheese
Fat people

I live in the Midwest, right on the border between WI and MN. The sad thing is those stereotypes are mostly true. More bars in LAX than the place rightfully needs. Holy shit. 

But there's nothing else to do cept drink.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 30, 2013)

Dallas- a city that comes off as pretentious and nostalgic, probably due to the flux of Cowboy fans who wish the team was as good as they were in the early-1990's. They and their wives need to shop at NorthPark to fill out their vain and plastic lives. It's a good city for conventions, though.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm from Iowa. Supposedly a state of cornfed, slackjawed hicks driving their tractors to McDonalds every friday and getting too rowdy at any sporting event. Couldn't be farther from the truth BTW. The company that is pioneering new surveillance technologies is based in Iowa along with a few other tech suppliers. People are moving there from all over the country so some of the cities are pretty cosmopolitan.

I live in Oklahoma. A state of ranchers fighting farmers over land, tornadoes everyday, and we're all a bunch of bible thumpers. OK has a few fairly well developed cities (Tulsa is a city state in its own right), we rarely get tornadoes out of season and almost never in the city, and the relatively few bible thumpers are usually hypocrites.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 30, 2013)

-Gun lovers
-Rednecks
-Cattle
-Lots of oil
-Distrustful of government
-Football is practically a religion
-Inbred uneducated buffoons 

With the exception of the last one it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

Montana Stereotypes:
-Rednecks everywhere
-Trucks everywhere
-Beer every night
-Everybody hunts
-No speed limit

All of them are true except for the no speed limit.
The areas that are more populated seem to have less stereotypes though.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 30, 2013)

Golden said:


> Not Quite



I'd guess one of the maritimes but you didn't mention fishing

oh fucking A it's ontario isn't it


----------



## chocomage (Dec 30, 2013)

Adding to what was said about Washington, rain, musicians and nerds


----------



## Fawna (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe my state is known for incest.  Damn.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Alabama seems to be known for incest and bestiality and being a horrid redneck. Hardly any of us are like that. I don't wake up in the morning next to my cousin and jump out of bed, put a dip in, and say "Whoooeee let's go beat off a horse!" and hop into my tractor to ride down the road.


----------



## Icky (Dec 30, 2013)

Uhm...there aren't many Ohio stereotypes that aren't just general Murrican stereotypes, and those don't really apply here either. 

We...we have cornfields. That's it.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> Uhm...there aren't many Ohio stereotypes that aren't just general Murrican stereotypes, and those don't really apply here either.
> 
> We...we have cornfields. That's it.



there's like 4 people from ohio in my classes

they're all either jerks or mormon


----------



## Icky (Dec 30, 2013)

Tao said:


> there's like 4 people from ohio in my classes
> 
> they're all either jerks or mormon



Either way, I resent what you're implying. >:c


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> Either way, I resent what you're implying. >:c



have you heard about our lord and saviour jesus christ


----------



## Icky (Dec 30, 2013)

Tao said:


> have you heard about our lord and saviour jesus christ



no cause there aren't even mormons here to tell me that


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> no cause there aren't even mormons here to tell me that



That sounds like something a mormon would say


----------



## ThunderTheKayleolf (Dec 30, 2013)

Riding kangaroos, Vegemite (yuck), wrestling crocs, we all live in a desert, we all live next to a beach, panthers in the outback, bogans. Hell the list could go on forever.



Fawna said:


> I believe my state is known for incest. Damn.


Tasmania.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 30, 2013)

Cowboys, prostitutes, gamblers, Burning Man, and wanna-be born again "hippies"

Grain of truth, since you see every single one of them if you look hard enough. I've had guys in full-on cowboy getup come up to me at work and open with "Howdy" like it was a movie set, which is actually kind of cool.


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2013)

Everything from this video sums up the Welsh Valleys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UorpjinrGKE&feature=player_detailpage#t=264


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 30, 2013)

Inbreds with slightly more fingers than normal.
Everyone drives a tractor, even in the most developed areas.
Far out and nothing that happens here is worth mentioning (I think that could be said for a lot of places though. I think the further you go from London, the more back-end a place is).


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Dec 30, 2013)

Plains,tornadoes,farms,more tornadoes.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 30, 2013)

Rednecks, racists, druggies, lobsters.

It's true, everyone here is a lobster.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 30, 2013)

Gays in clubs, vegans, people made more of plastic than flesh, according to Arpaio "dirty Mexicans", bans ferrets and tells you your coffee will give you cancer, and doesn't rain in the south.
Shitty education funding, shitty finances, and filled with 90% of the furry lifestylers and fetishists in existence due to there being an especially creepy furry in the south whom I will refer to as "patient zero".


----------



## Nashida (Dec 30, 2013)

We're all assholes here.

And don't you DARE trying driving on our roads. You won't go nearly fast enough.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 30, 2013)

Guns, trucks big enough to haul horse trailers (regardless of whether or not you own livestock of any kind), meat, irrationally strong attachment to football, and christianity assumed to be default. 

Also, probably racism, judging by the "BUILD THE FENCE" hullabaloo.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

Calemeyr said:


> Gays in clubs, vegans, people made more of plastic than flesh, according to Arpaio "dirty Mexicans", bans ferrets and tells you your coffee will give you cancer, and doesn't rain in the south.
> Shitty education funding, shitty finances, and filled with 90% of the furry lifestylers and fetishists in existence due to there being an especially creepy furry in the south whom I will refer to as "patient zero".



Where the hell are you from?


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 30, 2013)

suiciders
old people 
tough and tasteless people
unhappy people
future immigrants


----------



## Aleu (Dec 30, 2013)

Tao said:


> Where the hell are you from?



I want to say California


----------



## wolfdog (Dec 30, 2013)

the stereotype about us french

-The French do not agree, mostly still on strike and remains a big lazy
-Camembert is the basic element of our diet
-The French do not shave under their arms
-the French are hot-rabbits
-The French feel bad and do not wash
-the French are stingy


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

wolfdog said:


> the stereotype about us french
> 
> -The French do not agree, mostly still on strike and remains a big lazy
> -Camembert is the basic element of our diet
> ...



The French have good food! That's a good stereotype. J'Ã©tais en France et j'ai adorÃ© la nourriture!


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I want to say California


Yeah that definitely sounds like home to me


----------



## wolfdog (Dec 30, 2013)

Tao said:


> The French have good food! That's a good stereotype. J'Ã©tais en France et j'ai adorÃ© la nourriture!



good food here is true ^^ glad to see that you really love the food in my country


----------



## Hooky (Dec 30, 2013)

Kilts, haggis, ginger hair, drugs, heart-disease, high stroke rates, high death rate by knife, fish & chips,deep-fried mars bar, Glaswegian accent throughout the whole country, castles, hills, Nessie, toughness and of course: rain.


----------



## Tao (Dec 30, 2013)

wolfdog said:


> good food here is true ^^ glad to see that you really love the food in my country



I went there once and absolutely loved it. I didn't see any mimes or berets though.


----------



## wolfdog (Dec 30, 2013)

they were hidden ^^


----------



## Willow (Dec 30, 2013)

Pizza, baseball, rednecks, corn, and gangs. Also heroin. 

Those are the only ones that are applicable to the entire state that I can think of.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 30, 2013)

Things about Alabama:

-Older white people don't like black people.
-Older Black people don't like white people.
-Rednecks reside in the central forests where the deer and mud are plentiful.
-Despite the state being overwhelmingly Republican and homophobic, there are rather active gay scenes in Central and Southern part of the state.
-The weather is retarded. We get it all within the span of a month.
-The mayors are corrupt.
-We're broke and have trouble funding the education system.
-Everything moves slowly and no one cares to do more with their lives. 
-There are certain areas that have people who practice voodoo and witchcraft.
-A good 55% of people are superstitious. 
-All the rich people live on 280.
-The only reason people come here is because our colleges are actually decent. 
-The state constitution is about 200 years old and technically it's legal to beat your wife with a short enough stick. 
-We're not Mississippi.


----------



## Sar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Kilts, haggis, ginger hair, drugs, heart-disease, high stroke rates, high death rate by knife, fish & chips,deep-fried mars bar, Glaswegian accent throughout the whole country, castles, hills, Nessie, toughness and of course: rain.



You're from Wales?


----------



## Golden (Dec 31, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I'd guess one of the maritimes but you didn't mention fishing
> 
> oh fucking A it's ontario isn't it



Ding! Ding! Ding!

Now, get me out of here.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Dec 31, 2013)

We all are supposed to be good at math, addicted to Starcraft, loving kimchi, practicing martial arts, and fond of eating dogs.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2013)

As I am from Massachusetts I drive like a man crazed and eat "lobstah" (sic) for every meal.


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 31, 2013)

We love cops and robbers and hate law-abiding working people. We suckle the teat of the federal government and we are run, depending on who you ask, by the African-Americans, the Jews, the unions, or any combination of the three that you please.


----------



## Saga (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad traffic, Dicey neighborhoods and loud italians. Also, the mob.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 1, 2014)

Bay Watch, 24-7, except with more furries and same sex marriage.

I went to the mid west once, they asked if I'd ever seen snow? I said my home gets 600+ inches/year. They asked if it killed the palm trees. O_O


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 1, 2014)

Saga said:


> Bad traffic, Dicey neighborhoods and loud italians. Also, the mob.


 You must live where I do, except mobs don't exist here anymore, at least I don't think they do.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 1, 2014)

tourists


----------



## malk (Jan 1, 2014)

Percy said:


> Beer
> More beer
> Drunks
> Cheese.


Yuuuuup. All this is very true. Also, is it just me or is there a large concentration of midwestern furs on this site?


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 6, 2014)

According to The Paul Jury, our state bird is NASCAR.

According to the Ravings of a Madman, people associate bluegrass music, grits, racism, ignorance, incest, and football with Alabama.

According to Southern Stereotypes, college football is a religion, all Southerners are gun crazy, people in the South are stupid rednecks, people in the South love to shoot and kill Bambi for no reason, and Southerners are racist.

According to City Data's U.S. Cultural areas, we are the epicenter of the Ku Klux Klan.

To be honest, I'm entirely proud of my state. I love the South, regardless. I'm not a football fan, though. I live and breathe NASCAR.


----------



## Namba (Jan 6, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Things about Alabama:
> 
> -Older white people don't like black people.
> -Older Black people don't like white people.
> ...


Nailed it.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 6, 2014)

benignBiotic said:


> As I am from Massachusetts I drive like a man crazed and eat "lobstah" (sic) for every meal.



You forgot dah chowdah and dah Bahston Baked Beans.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jan 6, 2014)

The small town/village/area I hail from is said to be full of inbred, chavve'd up fat [insert good insult noun.]
We are the fattest town in the UK, I've recognised a face or two on Jeremy Kyle, so I guess it's right.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 6, 2014)

Half the country has met the Queen, and we're all chavvy football hooligans, people who drink at the pub every day, or avid tea-drinkers that stop what they're doing and eat dinner at exactly 6pm every evening. Oh, and lots of people have bad teeth.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bad roads
Icy roads
Bad drivers
Cold as balls temperatures

I really don't like it in Michigan but why do I persist on staying?


----------



## dialup (Jan 6, 2014)

Cowboys, guns, ridiculous hats, and hating brown people. YEEEEEHAWWWWW!


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 6, 2014)

Frogs
Frenchies
Maple syrup
Pea soup
Atrocious roads
Poutine
CÃ©line Dion
Rude, complaining all the time
Sovereignty
And lots more xD


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Half the country has met the Queen, and we're all chavvy football hooligans, people who drink at the pub every day, or avid tea-drinkers that stop what they're doing and eat dinner at exactly 6pm every evening. Oh, and lots of people have bad teeth.



We Midlander's also have the worst reputation for being the most bullying or abusive in work areas and the like in England.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 6, 2014)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Ginger people wearing kilts eating haggis, with a bagpipe playing in the background.


Hey now I have been to the Haggis festival in Edinburough ( I can't spell that one!) Over there! The brew was good but really? a sheeps stomach? or was it a goat?
It did not taste like chicken! But I liked the people and my new Golf cap!

The only things to refer to my state would be:  nations Ice box! OOFTA! fishing, hunting, timber wolves.
The temperature here this morning was 30 degrees below zero with winds chills of 60 degrees below zero.


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 7, 2014)

Lifted trucks and dirtbikes for days.




oh and stacks


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 7, 2014)

WolfsFang said:


> Lifted trucks and dirtbikes for days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lifted trucks FTW!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2014)

Canada: G'day ought to buy me a beer and poutine reeght aboot naw, Den watch me some hocky, we oughta all (hate)love the leafs as they go aboot the ice. Where's my maple syrup? I gut to put it on my tim hortans donuts.


----------



## birdbutts (Jan 7, 2014)

Many tourists, snowbirds, and people from colder regions will tell you that Arizona is a barren, desolate desert with unbearable heat. The funny part is that even in the hottest parts, there are only approximately 2 months out of the year that reach 100+ degrees (typically just July and August), and when they do, you can always just go hop in a pool. Wow, what a tragedy. I have to go _swimming _and have _fun_.

And if you want snow and more dense greenery that badly, you don't have to leave the state - just go up to Prescott, Flagstaff, or Sedona. The scenery and the weather in Sedona is heavenly, and there's tons of things to do and see there.


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jan 7, 2014)

Everyone is inbred. (There are actually small sections of inbred population, it's pretty terrifying)
There are only 100 people in the state.
"What is internet?"
"Huntin'." (That one is accurate)


----------



## WolfsFang (Jan 7, 2014)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Lifted trucks FTW!


no please god i can hear the trucks in my sleep


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 7, 2014)

Ducks and beavers fighting each other.


----------



## lefurr (Jan 7, 2014)

Pine said:


> Montana Stereotypes:
> -Rednecks everywhere
> -Trucks everywhere
> -Beer every night
> ...



Yea pretty true. But don't forget the stoners, hippies, bars, barfights, and casinos. I see shitloads of bars downtown plus the drunks. Gotta love it here


----------



## Jac Hindermark (Jan 7, 2014)

Grew up around Seattle WA, cliches being that of white upper-class yuppies with post hipster tendencies and an obsession surrounding outdoor fitness. Far as I've noticed...nail on the head.


----------



## Magick (Jan 7, 2014)

NJ stereotypes:
-Guidos
-Pizza and Italian places out the arse
-Mafia
-Sleaze
-Overall terrible place

For the most part, it's about right in the area I live.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 8, 2014)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> We Midlander's also have the worst reputation for being the most bullying or abusive in work areas and the like in England.


Well that's something I didn't know. Wouldn't have expected the Midlands to hold that title, but I suppose it makes sense, housing most of the UK's biggest business locations and all.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 8, 2014)

Snow
Beer
Snow
Chicken Wings
Snow
Obesity
Snow


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 8, 2014)

Now it's "We're higher than a bird in the sky".


----------



## Jags (Jan 8, 2014)

Another typical week in South Wales: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25653493


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2014)

NC: liberal cities and conservative country


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 8, 2014)

Country Sterotypes-
- Full of fat people.
- Obamacare.
- McDonald.

State Sterotypes-
- Full of rednecks.
- Where southern slang comes from.
- Home of the hunters.
- All we eat is grits and live on farms.


----------



## Kabetchett (Jan 9, 2014)

I can say a sterotype for the county I live in far north CA... this could pass for my town sadly enough. >_>

We're old retirees, white as white can be, drive like shit, we love weed and meth. We're also drunk hunters and fishermen that are overly devout HALLEUJAH, HOLY SHIT LEMME PRAY FOR YOUR STUBBED TOE AND THE LORD SHALL HEAL IT EVEN IF I HAVE TO HOLD YOU DOWN! We love to hate on young people trying to get a job here so they can be shoplifters at Wallyworld!


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL stereotypes?  I live in Maine now, but I have lived for years in West Virginia and North Carolina.  one word that can sum up all three states,  REDNECKS.  lol gotta luv it.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> NC: liberal cities and conservative country



North Carolina is also the hub for all things NASCAR. Charlotte is the NASCAR Capitol.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 9, 2014)

CallMeCactus said:


> Country Sterotypes-
> - Full of fat people.
> - Obamacare.
> - McDonald.
> ...



Sounds like I'd love it there... except for the Obamacare and McDonald's.




Feral Shadow said:


> LOL stereotypes? I live in Maine now, but I have lived for years in West Virginia and North Carolina. one word that can sum up all three states, REDNECKS. lol gotta luv it.



Of course I love my rednecks!


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

Gator Joe said:


> Sounds like I'd love it there... except for the Obamacare and McDonald's.



Yeah ObamaCare blows.  but you gotta love the NASCAR and.....   the catfishing.  lol  plus catfish tastes great....   must be right.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 10, 2014)

The land flows with coffee and maple syrup and poutine. 
Also bacon.
And then people think we think we're better than them.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 12, 2014)

France : Angry people everywhere, except Paris, which is the most beautiful place ever (which in reality is quite the contrary, though with the current situation, I guess it just is a prophecy begging to happen)
Wine drinkers (kinda true)
Baguette eater (true)
Fond of frogs and snails (... hum, no)
Politicians are idiots and the people regret voting for the guy they elected mere days later (soooo true)

I like my country ♪


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2014)

Oil barons. Pick-up trucks. Rednecks, and a giant hippie area in the middle.


----------



## Itzal (Jan 12, 2014)

Cowboys
Mexican Cowboys
Rednecks
Mexicans
Mexican Rednecks
Barbecue
Mexican Barbecue
We love our guns
Obesity
Low IQ
Spanglish everywhere


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 12, 2014)

What are cars? Paved roads? Electricity and internet what kind of new fangled technology is that? Where do I park my horse?


----------



## PopTart_TheLadyOtter (Jan 12, 2014)

Rhode Island: yep, most of it's just like family guy... With lots of people who like live at the beach


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 13, 2014)

Corn. 

"There's more than corn in Indiana." - That bird thing from Indiana Beach

(Hint: there's not much more than corn.)


----------



## Sonlir (Jan 13, 2014)

corn

south dakota


----------



## Cassedy (Jan 13, 2014)

Bears, vodka, always being "the bad guys".


----------



## PurryFurry (Jan 13, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Bad drivers
> Old people



Ditto on this.  And also crazy people.  Like the guy who recently tried to trade an alligator for beer at a store.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 13, 2014)

Drunk driving.
Spanglish and Navajo spoken here.
"Do you take American money here?"
Walter White's obituary.
The capitol of every Indian reservation is a casino.
The state is somewhere in Central America, bordered by Mexico, Honduras, and Bolivia.


----------



## Nataku (Jan 13, 2014)

Old people
Bad drivers
Old people who are bad drivers
Snakes are going to eat us all (so not true)
We keep alligators as pets in our bathtubs (its in our news more than I'd care to admit)
rednecks
illegals
sinkholes
Disney is the capitol of Florida


----------



## Derron116 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mormons, Polygamists, Bad Drivers, Totally Conservative, skiers, can't think up anything else


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2014)

Maple syrup
Moose
Two-four
Polar bears
Free health care
Tim Hortons
Eh


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Surfers, surfers everywhere.


----------



## TheRH100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bad weather, overly patriotic sports fans, bad weather, buckeye seed hoarders, bad weather, more bad weather, a massive cornfield, we always matter at election time no matter what, bad weather, farmland everywhere, oh and did I mention we have terrible weather?


----------



## NeveAmzi89 (Jan 26, 2014)

Going for the loop here because I travel so much!

New Jersey: guido, fake tans, funny accents, bad drivers, the shore and the turnpike are really the only two parts of the state that exist.
Pennsylvania: (poconos) red necks, hillbillies, golfing and the casino are all we have. (Philadelphia) coffee drinking liberals. The fresh prince came from here right?
New York: Yes it's more than just the city. Farmers, bad drivers, "oh I went up state once (being Hudson county one of the most south in the state).
Louisiana: rednecks, hillbillies, gator wrestlers, worst drivers in the entire country, southern hospitality at its finest though we don't have much.
Florida: old people, bad driving, spring break, Harry potter world, Disney, the real gator home state.
Georgia: not sure..
CT: not sure..


----------



## fonduemaster (Jan 26, 2014)

tea

i dont even like tea i detest it


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 26, 2014)

Oil
Cowboy hats
Bibles
More oil
Environmental recklessness
and Rednecks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 26, 2014)

pizza
pasta
italian
catholicism
mob
asian
loud people
anger
violence
drugs
bug up the ass drivers
small stores
high taxes


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 26, 2014)

Funny accents.
Rabid baseball fans. 
Assholes. 
Everyone's Ben Affleck. 

Only one of these is not true.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 26, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Only one of these is not true.



He's lying. I am totally Ben Affleck.


----------



## jorinda (Jan 27, 2014)

We eat Sauerkraut, drink beer, and wear Lederhosen. And of course we are unfunny and lose wars.

Well, at least we have decent beer.


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 27, 2014)

For my state, it'd be Bogans! 

We all drive pickup trucks, work in construction and love nothing more than hitting the children, being racist, yelling at football matches and having beer.

_(Truly horrifying.)_


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2014)

ArielMT said:


> Drunk driving.
> Spanglish and Navajo spoken here.
> "Do you take American money here?"
> Walter White's obituary.
> ...



Everyone knows a little Navajo. I'm from Oklahoma and Texas, so I can say that New Mexicans either know a little Navajo or are chxo, wrapped up in one thing. It might just be my family, though.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 27, 2014)

Where i live:
Drug addicts
Inbreeding
Old people
Everyone still thinks it's 1953

In general: By jove old chap! i had some lovely tea and scones after buying a new bowler hat, must dash off to my castle to worship the queen. Tally-ho old bean!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 28, 2014)

Idiots who are confused on the lack of witch burnings in our capital city. I'm sorry, sir, you are in Salem, Oregon. The well-done witches are that way -->


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 28, 2014)

We're all Hobbits with an unhealthy interest in sheep, and we keep getting mistaken for Australians.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Jan 29, 2014)

Bible-thumping rednecks
Tornadoes
Cops that'll book you on felony charges for looking at them wrong
Shitty drivers


----------



## NewYork (Nov 29, 2014)

Surfers, potheads, movie stars, bad drivers

Hint: I don't live in New York anymore


----------



## NewYork (Nov 29, 2014)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Bible-thumping rednecks
> Tornadoes
> Cops that'll book you on felony charges for looking at them wrong
> Shitty drivers



Gotta be more specific, that's like 90% of the south aha


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 29, 2014)

Drunken, hard-working, car-thieving, ultra conservative, catholic, xenophobic hussars.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

everyone thinks michiganders are detroiters

the reality (still speaking in terms of stereotypes) is they're either all farmers or super liberals

adjust the stereotypes as necessary


----------



## FrostPaw22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Stereotype: Everyone now thinks Ferguson is ground zero for racism, and the origin of the apocalypse.

Reality: Missouri is racist as heck, Missouri as a state was too dumb to choose whither to have slaves and so then they drew the masion-dickson line


----------



## Baz (Nov 29, 2014)

Everyone here loves country music is a redneck hillbilly racist gun carrier and thinks we hates gays. Those are just a few stereotypes for Tennessee.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 29, 2014)

It's always cold
Unemployment
fuCKING LAKE EFFECT AAAAAAAAAAAAGKDSJLGH
Bad Drivers
Rednecks


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> fuCKING LAKE EFFECT AAAAAAAAAAAAGKDSJLGH
> Bad Drivers


_â€‹someone finally gets it_


----------



## Coffox (Nov 29, 2014)

Rumors/ making stereotype of another older city in the same state (norfolk, its not *that* bad of a place. compared to other places)

the city that doesnt want a downtown

the VB towncenter is a tourist trap(and typical furmeet gathering)

VB has no waves.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 29, 2014)

> _â€‹someone finally gets it_



SOMEONE FROM MY AREA ACTUALLY WENT VIRAL AND GOT ON THE NEWS BECAUSE OF THEIR SHIT DRIVING.

That's where I go to college man.


----------



## Rastafurhi (Nov 29, 2014)

Baz said:


> Everyone here loves country music is a redneck hillbilly racist gun carrier and thinks we hates gays. Those are just a few stereotypes for Tennessee.




Dont forget about our short shorts and cowboy boots/hats! 
Oh Fxck a snowflake lets go buy all the milk and bread!
Whats a Turn Signal?
You gonna eat that possum you hit back there?


----------



## Coffox (Nov 29, 2014)

Hampton Roads; our drivers do not know how to drive in snow/freezing conditions.

Chesapeake;takes name credit for the chesapeake bay, despite being located more southern-coastal and touching N.carolina.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2014)

you americans really dont like snow, do you? christ


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

Clayton said:


> you americans really dont like snow, do you? christ


I love snow.

I don't love the absolute automobile dependence that exists in america. Public transportation is far more limited, so you have to rely on your own automobile. Lots of roads end up either freezing or not being salted enough, or just not even being salted in time due to the same automobile dependence taking up several rush hours. 

Count your European blessings in public transport, less roads, etc. :s


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

To be honest, I don't even recall most of the Sconnie stereotypes. 

Uh.. redneck alcoholics obsessed with cheese and the Packers. I think that's about it?

But Illinois residents, aka FIBs (fucking Illinois bastards) almost exclusively in Wisconsin, those are terrible drivers and Bears fans. MN, Vike-queens. MI, fucking stupid ass Lions fans and give us the UP already fuck. 
C:


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 29, 2014)

We aren't legal and we don't speak English.


----------



## Rastafurhi (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I love snow.
> 
> I don't love the absolute automobile dependence that exists in america. Public transportation is far more limited, so you have to rely on your own automobile. Lots of roads end up either freezing or not being salted enough, or just not even being salted in time due to the same automobile dependence taking up several rush hours.
> 
> Count your European blessings in public transport, less roads, etc. :s



Same here I love a good snow the peaceful breeze. A 4x4 truck in a parking lot. But people here are just bat shit crazy if Mother Nature throws a curveball. Personally I know how to drive and I'm not too nervous to hit the roads in any waether....well tornado storm different story but yea. My state is BS.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> MI, fucking stupid ass Lions fans and give us the UP already fuck.
> C:


scuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me princess


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> scuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me princess


C:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> C:


i ain't runnin round with my highly liberal art students and my faggot-ass-cocksucking-percussion education artsy composition double major just to be called a lions fan >:V


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i ain't runnin round with my highly liberal art students and my faggot-ass-cocksucking-percussion education artsy composition double major just to be called a lions fan >:V


Hey, in the very least, you're not a Bears fan. â™¥ 
I'd have to divorce you from being my closet-faget then.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Hey, in the very least, you're not a Bears fan. â™¥
> I'd have to divorce you from being my closet-faget then.


maybe not the sports team...~


ITT: I'm off topic

Yes, all Michigan faggots are super closet half-masculine/half-hyperslut faggots

And I'm being (mostly) serious. The exception to the rule is dance majors and anyone who goes to University of Michigan in a liberal arts major. :V


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 30, 2014)

> Yes, all Michigan faggots are super closet half-masculine/half-hyperslut faggots



As a Michigan faggot I can attest, this is true.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 30, 2014)

Going to go with my old state 
Californians are all stoners,surfers/skateboarders,health nuts who are obsessed with celebrities


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Canada? Socialist pot smoking woodsmen who drink a lot and do too many arts?

Fits me, minus the whole pot thing. Kinda career limiting if I did.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I love snow.
> 
> I don't love the absolute automobile dependence that exists in america. Public transportation is far more limited, so you have to rely on your own automobile. Lots of roads end up either freezing or not being salted enough, or just not even being salted in time due to the same automobile dependence taking up several rush hours.
> 
> Count your European blessings in public transport, less roads, etc. :s



im canadian


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Clayton said:


> im canadian


congrats. still a better maintained snow region than half of the us. seriously have you driven in michigan like ever? what i said before may not apply as directly but do keep in mind there is also the fact that we don't really have the money to permanently fix our roads as per necessary. the point is still important when it comes to that particular issue. 

besides, your original statement was a bit of a sweeping generalization; only about half of the us experiences any snow and even less experiences snow based issues. most of the people complaining either are not used to snow or are used to the canadian blizzards that northern states are blessed and cursed with.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> congrats. still a better maintained snow region than half of the us. seriously have you driven in michigan like ever? what i said before may not apply as directly but do keep in mind there is also the fact that we don't really have the money to permanently fix our roads as per necessary.
> 
> it's not comparable to most canadian highways


 Unless you go to Quebec. GAAAH, the roads are like a high-speed game of "Dodge the hole"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Unless you go to Quebec. GAAAH, the roads are like a high-speed game of "Dodge the hole"


in michigan, the road -is- the hole...


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> in michigan, the road -is- the hole...


It's true. Michigan is god awful ugly, they don't take care of it. 
*WHICH IS WHY THEY NEED TO GIVE THE U.P. TO WISCONSIN.*
_We _would take care of it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> in michigan, the road -is- the hole...


Ah, Russian highway pattern. Got it. I still hate the salt in Ottawa, try having a "Nice Car" I dare you.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> It's true. Michigan is god awful ugly, they don't take care of it.
> *WHICH IS WHY THEY NEED TO GIVE THE U.P. TO WISCONSIN.*
> _We _would take care of it.


you're a fin now shut up :v

also as long as we keep Mackinac i don't care. if you ever decide to go on a family trip to america over the summer and have yet to go there, i would -strongly- recommend considering it. beautiful beaches, soft sand, quiet camping locations, temperate weather, and golden sunsets.


Jack Arclight said:


> Ah, Russian highway pattern. Got it. I still hate the salt in Ottawa, try having a "Nice Car" I dare you.


I can sympathize. My cute little Ford Fiesta was coated halfway up the car with salt once, it's so shitty...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

I enjoyed Washington state, it seemed kinda like Canada, but less people.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

I have to go to Washington, amazing because I've even been a Californian before and we simply did not go north enough to resolve this


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh, that's right. Finland.

Uhh... I can really only think of the alcoholic stereotype. Maybe Coffee can provide more of an insight. There are some regional stereotypes though, like HÃ¤me people are really slow. In speech and otherwise. And there was another region, to the north, that was renowned for being really fucking cheap or something. I dunno, can't remember. 

No, I've not been to Mackinac yet. Always wanted to, it never came up though. Might have to do that some year I vacation in the US. C:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> No, I've not been to Mackinac yet. Always wanted to, it never came up though. Might have to do that some year I vacation in the US. C:


If you do, let me know if you've ever wanted to add a creepy furry kid to your family at the dinner table while you're there. :V

And I hope you do, though. The Island is also quite a new experience (although might be a little strange if you end up just biking around and purveying the site more than any activities, that can also be a bit pricey because the stuff there is not always cheap), but my personal favourite part of the experience bar none is relaxing in the gentle waves at a graceful sunset...just bring bug spray if you're camping >->


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> No, I've not been to Mackinac yet. Always wanted to, it never came up though. Might have to do that some year I vacation in the US. C:


Should visit Canada instead so you can come.... with me... to some nice places. Yes. No obvious innuendo here. Move along...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Should visit Canada instead so you can come.... with me... to some nice places. Yes. No obvious innuendo here. Move along...


I'm sure her husband would have lots of fun with you too!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> I'm sure her husband would have lots of fun with you too!


O_O' I keep forgetting marriage is a thing. So long as he is cute.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> *If you do, let me know if you've ever wanted to add a creepy furry kid to your family at the dinner table while you're there. :V*
> 
> And I hope you do, though. The Island is also quite a new experience (although might be a little strange if you end up just biking around and purveying the site more than any activities, that can also be a bit pricey because the stuff there is not always cheap), but my personal favourite part of the experience bar none is relaxing in the gentle waves at a graceful sunset...just bring bug spray if you're camping >->


I'm not sure why, but that was fucking adorable.

Ooh yes, bug spray. That's another thing about Finland, not a stereotype though, actual fact, given how much swamp Finland has. But the mosquitoes here are fucking viscous. And they are a serious problem during the warm months, mostly to the north though. They weren't too bad down south where I live. 



Jack Arclight said:


> O_O' I keep forgetting marriage is a thing. So long as he is cute.


Yeah, watch the boundaries bro, Evan is my gay husband! 
Also, the real one would totally not be ok with that, we're no good with the sharing thing. 


I do want to visit Canada someday. I would like to see lots of the world, there's just so much of it to see. C:


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Yeah, watch the boundaries bro


I get enthusiastic over the internet's hazy protective blanket. I'll chill.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> I'm not sure why, but that was fucking adorable.


>////<
i'm just gonna be a mess of shy over here now


also yikes. if i were to ever visit finland (no offence to you or the nation but there's not much reason to currently so idk) i would definitely leave my cologne at home then...pardon if i stench, just wanna keep the itchy away >>


Canada is great! ...once you get off the highways


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 30, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I get enthusiastic over the internet's hazy protective blanket. I'll chill.


Oh, I wasn't being serious there, sorry if I came off as harsh. D: My bad, it was an inside-ish joke I was referencing! 



Evan of Phrygia said:


> >////<
> i'm just gonna be a mess of shy over here now
> 
> 
> also yikes. if i were to ever visit finland (no offence to you or the nation but there's not much reason to currently so idk) i would definitely leave my cologne at home then...pardon if i stench, just wanna keep the itchy away >>


You would get all the cuddles, too, because you're gay and not a threat to my husband's position so it doesn't trigger his alphamale jealous rage. 

Also, OBVIOUSLY, the ridiculous amounts of government controlled expensive alcohol and 24ish+?% tax on everything is incentive enough to come here.
Seriously though, Finland is fucking gorgeous. The air. THE AIR. It's so fucking _clean_. And they have this thing called Everyman's Law or something similar, so you can freely roam anyone's property, so long as you aren't destructive or disturbing the private residents, so you can basically camp and hike all over the place in the warm months and live off the land and enjoy the beautiful country. 

Even in winter, it's ball-shriveling cold (well, apparently not this winter god damn it), but it's so fucking beautiful. They have these glass-top igloos in Lapland for watching the Northern Lights. 
Sigh~


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2014)

Canada is the best country in the world and everybody should come here and live at my house

https://vine.co/v/MqwgQaA5uWM


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 30, 2014)

Rednecks, back shaving and furries I guess? 

*doesn't know what the rest of the world thinks about PA*


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Back shaving? ._.


----------



## Arcana (Nov 30, 2014)

cowboys, bbq, heavily christian/republican, tumbleweeds, thick texas drawl, oil


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Back shaving? ._.



Apparently that's the number one Google search in PA...furries and heroin are also in the top 5.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 30, 2014)

i really only know PA for furries and mountains


----------



## Arcana (Nov 30, 2014)

doesn't PA also have coal mines


----------



## Fiab (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta watch out for them moose eh?  Those and that we all wear flannelâ€š also just gotta say. You Wisconsin people ain't getting the UP. Gotta dive to the side every time I'm walkin down the road and see a WI plate comin at me. Blaming it on Illinois :V


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Oui Oui monsieur, la baguette, le bÃ©ret, la Tour Eiffel et le vin. MÃ©nage Ã  Trois, country of love, Paris being so beautiful (you can't believe how wrong this is). French fries, food, food, food and food again. Cheese, mariniÃ¨re, moustaches...
 Aaaah so many stereotypes for such a small country!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 1, 2014)

arcana said:


> doesn't PA also have coal mines



Yeah, we have something like 90% of the world's anthracite (hard coal) xD


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 1, 2014)

Chuchi said:


> Uh.. redneck alcoholics obsessed with cheese and the Packers. I think that's about it?



Those are the major ones and I'm hard pressed to think of any others 
A Californian I had the mispleasure of knowing once also thought that we were quite stupid and backwards people with the worst accents known to man.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 1, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Those are the major ones and I'm hard pressed to think of any others
> A Californian I had the mispleasure of knowing once also thought that we were quite stupid and backwards people with the worst accents known to man.


Oh yeah, the fucking accent that apparently exists. The really exaggerated "Ya dere hey, dontcha know!" shit. If I've ever heard it, it was in the U.P., making it a Michigan thing. >:V


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 2, 2014)

Northerners are "down to earth" to the point of classless. And take pride in being so.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 4, 2014)

God
guns
trucks
football
oil
God


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Dec 4, 2014)

I live in North Carolina, some people have southern accents, but the people vary here in Cary.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 5, 2014)

They say we are peasants, and we eat raw meat :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2014)

Gronix said:


> They say we are peasants, and we eat raw meat :V



Hungary was the country which invented hand-washing, so you're surely reputed for civility and cleanliness.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 5, 2014)

"Beep beep mofo! You're supposed to turn on your blinkers when I'm going 205 mph!"
Also....
"What the hell is a cow?"


----------



## Kookyfox (Dec 5, 2014)

Apparently I'm supposed to stink and be rude... I really don't know where these two stereotypes come from


----------



## grigs (Dec 5, 2014)

Big butts, soccer, sunny beaches, carnival, streets filled with rabid monkeys ( this one thanks to The Simpsons), bigger butts.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> Apparently I'm supposed to stink and be rude... I really don't know where these two stereotypes come from



Don't forget the untamed armpit hair. :V


I've had several teachers who were french. One was very polite, but two of them were extremely rude. x3


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 5, 2014)

grigs said:


> Big butts, soccer, sunny beaches, carnival, streets filled with rabid monkeys ( this one thanks to The Simpsons), bigger butts.



Don't forget jajaja and huehuehue.


----------



## Teckolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Old farts and crazy criminals. Yes I live in Florida.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

I want to visit all of these places. Except NY, been there and it wasn't like that except for the cow part.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Hungary was the country which invented hand-washing, so you're surely reputed for civility and cleanliness.



Whelp not my area of the country :U

And civility? Hah!


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Whelp not my area of the country :U
> 
> And civility? Hah!



Your country produced a Liszt, they must be doing _something_ right.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 5, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Your country produced a Liszt, they must be doing _something_ right.



Isn't the thread about stereotypes? :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 5, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Whelp not my area of the country :U
> 
> And civility? Hah!


 Do they hunger for Hungarians?


----------



## grigs (Dec 5, 2014)

Cassedy said:


> Don't forget jajaja and huehuehue.



Damn, how could I forget, is practically our national anthem.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 5, 2014)

Fat people.
Eats Spam
Always wearing Bikinis/Trunks


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Dec 6, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> God
> guns
> trucks
> football
> ...


Replace oil with incest, and you've got my state. Blech...


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Dec 6, 2014)

Stereotype about Ohio - that it's all flat farmland.  The northwestern and central part of the state IS flat (thank you, glaciers), but the southern and eastern parts are more forested and hilly.  The farther east you get, the more hills you run into.  Not much there if you're into the urban lifestyle, but it's lovely for people who enjoy outdoor recreation.

Plus - we have a few awesome amusement parks here.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 6, 2014)

I live in_ Bawstin _(Boston) so naturally I always _pahk my cah in the Hahvid yahd_.

Not really though, that would be really expensive.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

People think that we all have strong accent (Which I do), but not everyone does
People think that it's always could here, but in the summer it can be 95 degrees and 70% humidity O_O


----------



## Aulendra (Dec 7, 2014)

Florida: Hicks Druggies Racists Idiots Old People  A lot of it is pretty true D: But I still love this state, moved here and have no regrets.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

Aulendra said:


> Florida: Hicks Druggies Racists Idiots Old People  A lot of it is pretty true D: But I still love this state, moved here and have no regrets.



I thought Florida = Swamps with Crocodiles, and Disneyland.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 9, 2014)

Surfs up dudebro! Lets go get some pot burritos and hipster it up.
Ugh, I fucking hate SoCal.

Should have moved to Washington when I had the chance.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Dec 10, 2014)

BAD
DRIVERS

I've almost been hit head-on by somebody crossing over a double yellow line on a crowded city street. I've been passed over a double yellow on a winding stretch of a road. I've been tailgated by drivers doing at least 55 on 35 mph roads. I've watched people blatantly blow red lights (and sometimes hit the car coming the opposite direction). I've seen dead stops on high speed roads with no turn signal that have forced me to screeching halts and swerves. Passed on the right on roads where there's only one lane. More right-of-way violations than I can remember. "Right of way" doesn't even seem to be a concept, more like "who can go through this intersection faster".

Assume the other driver is going to do the dumb thing and you'll probably be right. Drivers in Springfield (and from what I've gleaned, the other big cities in Massachusetts) are the absolute worst I've ever imagined.


----------



## ~Jester (Dec 11, 2014)

Mountains
Avalanches
Lakes
Logging 
Mining
Salmon
Hippies
Hipsters
BC bud
Ski hills
Mountains

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNFrZNjs2ng


----------



## -Sliqq- (Dec 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I want to visit all of these places. Except NY, been there and it wasn't like that except for the cow part.



When you're here long enough you'll get that


----------



## jfur (Dec 11, 2014)

When people find out that I'm Scottish, 99% of them will ask me if I wear a kilt. I don't wear a kilt.

I also don't eat Haggis. I don't have red hair. NO I HAVE NOT SEEN THE LOCH NESS MONSTER.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

jfur said:


> When people find out that I'm Scottish, 99% of them will ask me if I wear a kilt. I don't wear a kilt.
> 
> I also don't eat Haggis. I don't have red hair. NO I HAVE NOT SEEN THE LOCH NESS MONSTER.



On a scale of 1 to 10, why do you love sheep so much?


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 11, 2014)

jfur said:


> I also don't eat Haggis.



Weirdo. It's as essential for scottish people as kaszanka for poles.


----------



## jfur (Dec 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, why do you love sheep so much?



I'm Scottish, not Welsh : >


----------



## Renarde (Dec 11, 2014)

If you live in NY state *everyone*, especially folks from other countries assume you live in the city or somewhere like it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2014)

jfur said:


> I'm Scottish, not Welsh : >



The English accuse the Welsh of having sex with sheep. The Rest of the world thinks the English accuse the Scots of this, perhaps because much of the rest of the world does not know who the Welsh are.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The English accuse the Welsh of having sex with sheep. The Rest of the world thinks the English accuse the Scots of this, perhaps because much of the rest of the world does not know who the Welsh are.



I got the impression that there were more sheep in Ireland than anywhere else at a conference on hoof and mouth disease. (That's not still a problem, is it?)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 11, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I got the impression that there were more sheep in Ireland than anywhere else at a conference on hoof and mouth disease. (That's not still a problem, is it?)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep#Economic_importance

china has the most sheep


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, I meant in the UK. It was a government conference right after the outbreak. We were discussing your strategies and looking for ways to implement them in American sheep ranches. Which is a totally different setup and never would have worked, luckily we haven't needed to try it yet. Do you know anything about the situation today?


----------



## flletcher (Dec 15, 2014)

whenever i tell a foreign person im from new zealand sooner or later im apparently a sheep fucker

edit: i literally just saw the posts from a few posts up lmao


----------



## jorinda (Dec 15, 2014)

flletcher said:


> whenever i tell a foreign person im from new zealand sooner or later im apparently a sheep fucker


Nah, just a hobbit with hairy feet.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/OimXbl7Lb71


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Dec 15, 2014)

Icky said:


> Uhm...there aren't many Ohio stereotypes that aren't just general Murrican stereotypes, and those don't really apply here either.
> 
> We...we have cornfields. That's it.



I'm from Ohio too and wondering that myself. As for the cornfields there were three surrounding my house as a kid.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 15, 2014)

In Charleston, SC the most common stereotype is that we all flood ourselves with Gullah, everything we cook has Cajun spices in it, that we live in the past of the mid 1800s with modern technology, and that we all believe that "The South will rise again"


----------

